# Best dcc system?



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

My future layout will be in N. Turnouts will be regular remote units and not using DCC. Who makes a great system? My layout will be over 12'X12'! Probaly run about 4 engines at once.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Read this tread I think we covered every angle of what your looking for!
HERE


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> My future layout will be in N.


Wise choice. Welcome to WINNING!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

X, You little N guys just crack me up!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

NIMT said:


> X you little N guys just crack me up!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Great there goes the neighborhood, thanks a lot X :thumbsdown: I guess we deserve a alcoholic, womanizer, middle aged man who thinks he is still 20  . It is still better then CIA agent man Fred with HO and Bieber boy with O Scale :laugh:


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Xnats said:


> Great there goes the neighborhood, thanks a lot X :thumbsdown: I guess we deserve a alcoholic, womanizer, middle aged man who thinks he is still 20


You mean, you don't want me around here any longer?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

:laugh: lol I thought you were talking about Steve and I. Steve has the money but I got the looks  I'm not sure who has the women, it sure ain't me :laugh:

no more spamming by me on this thread


----------

